# Lip Sync Issues......



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

I have 2 Panasonic Bluray players, a DMP-BD60, and a DMP-BD85. 

They both exhibit minor issues with lip sync. The audio is a couple micro-seconds behind the video. The 
DMP-BD85 has lip sync adjust, but only in the retard area, which actually makes the problem far worse.

This is an issue on both standard DVD's as well as Bluray disc's. Some are worse than others, while some are perfectly OK.

The video is thru HDMI and the audio is via an optical cable. My old Sony never had this problem. Is this something that is peculiar to Panasonic?

My NAD T161 (pre-amp/processor) is not HDMI compatible.

Any ideas?


----------



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Can't help you but i have the same problem with some of my disk with my PS3.I would like to know too.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I would try and reset both units to factory reset and then configure the set up again, just a suggestion which might work...


----------

